# Betta Breeding Tank Design



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay so i have decided to build my own tank so that i can create a unique tank that will be specifically designed to breed bettas. I was think of a tank of 15L x 8W x 8H do you think this would be too small? I was also think of something like 24L x 12W(or8W) x 8H and i think it would be better suited for bettas however i have a shelving unit that is only 31" long thats is why i wanted the 15" because i could fit two side by side and do two spawns hoever it would be difficult with a tank so small to raise all the spawn. I am only going to do an 8"H because bettas only need 4-6 inches of water to breed to so i would fill it too 5" then leave the rest for oxygen to keep it humid. If you have any suggestions to improve this idea please feel free to point it out. oh and by the way i was planning to make it out of 1/4" plexiglass


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually i was thinking of making it 24L x 12D x 8H that is roughly around 10 gallons which is traditional except this one is just longer and not as high thus i you dont have to waste an entire top half of a 10 gallon and i can just fill the tank up another 2 inches from the 5 to have a pretty much full 10 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Also if someone has any good ideas how to store multipule bettas at a time feel free to let me know like i was thinking of spliting a tank up in sections but it would be best to have a square tank, and one that is not very tall, other than that i cant think of anything, so if anyone has got any ideas please let me know


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> Also if someone has any good ideas how to store multipule bettas at a time feel free to let me know like i was thinking of spliting a tank up in sections but it would be best to have a square tank, and one that is not very tall, other than that i cant think of anything, so if anyone has got any ideas please let me know


 There's a thread for making such a setup in the breeding section. I'm probably gonna use it for my 30 gallon.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I think vikki split a tank, ankikin helped her with the desgin, she split a fifty-five gallon tank in half, for room by the filter and heater, in the middle (this took probably 2-4 gallons) and split the rest of the tank on the sides, if that makes sense, she could probably explain it better than I can.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> There's a thread for making such a setup in the breeding section. I'm probably gonna use it for my 30 gallon.


Can you provide the link for this beause i cant find it any where and i would be interested and i wold like a bunch of little tanks i wouldnt like to split one tank into like 2 to 3 little ones i want quite a few small like 1 or 2gallon storage units for my bettas


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is one thread I found. I'll see if I can find anything else.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/idea-breeding-setup-31145/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I found another one with pics of Vikki's set up. It's on pg 72 of the thread. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-pearl-merlin-27863/page73/


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you so much dq i just want to be prepared i do get a large spawn soon, because i dont like jars i want thinking of make a 48 x 48" tank and then spliting it into a like 32 little homes of 8 x8" for my betta so they could all have a plant in there with an air stone or something that way they are not stuffed into jars


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i really like both those ideas especially the first one but i was thinking something more permanent.


----------

